# dirty tank problem



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

i got a used tank from a friend,
I cleaned the tank very well, but the glass has some sort of white splotches on it, i can't clean them off? 
Any idea what it could be, if i wipe with windex or water, the splotches come off only to return when it dries.
any way i can remove it?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Single edged Razor blade?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hm, that never occurred to me.....


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have the same problem with my tank, they were circular white spots on the back of the tank, i tried windex and they also just came back. I also tried using a razor to scrape it off but that didnt do anything either, i just got fed up and set the tank up any way, they are not noticeable now that their is water in it and it hasnt hurt my fish, i would sugest that u leave them alone unless they really bother you. If you find anything that gets them off let me know.


----------



## Tonymd (Apr 24, 2006)

I just got a used tank also and it has alota white buildup on it. Its calcium buildup and i hear that limeaway works realy good but make sure to rinse it very well after using it. You most def dont want limeaway in with your fish lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

If a razor blade doesn't work, then try the limeaway stuff. I think vinegar will work also. Just make sure you rinse the tank alot after using any of the cleaners.


----------

